# Whitman Chief: Officers back on duty after man ‘embellished’ statements of alcohol use



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Charge the guy.

WHITMAN, Mass. —

An investigation has cleared two Whitman police officers who were accused of drinking alcohol while on duty last week, according to the chief.

The two officers had been placed on paid administrative leave during an investigation into accusations that they drank during a party for a children's summer camp.

"Our investigation did not reveal any conduct by either of these officers which would compromise either of their reputations or the reputation of the Whitman Police Department," said Chief Scott Benton.

A viewer sent WCVB a screenshot of a post from a closed Facebook page for Whitman residents that detailed the allegations.

One person claimed they spotted the officers "doing shots and drinking beer" during a party for children who attended a Drug Abuse Resistance Education summer camp. The witness said the party was held Friday at Venus in Hanson, a sports bar and restaurant.

The author of the Facebook post later admitted to embellishing details of the situation and deleted his social media account, Benton said in a statement

Benton said that the investigation determined the two officers were off duty, were not wearing police uniforms and were at the restaurant at their own expenses at the time of the alleged incident.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

So, this lying sack of crap needs to be outed for the liar he is, and sued.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Sounds like the Chief there jumped the gun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

j809 said:


> Sounds like the Chief there jumped the gun


At least he did an honest invest - though notice the media isn't trumpeting the fact the guy made it up for attention and his "Phuck da Poleece" attitude.

**** Spreading lies about someone on the internet should be a federal felony.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

The chief is a good man and just being thorough.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

pahapoika said:


> The chief is a good man and just being thorough.


And he cleared it up quick!


----------



## Massavefun781 (Jan 17, 2019)

Chief Benton is a really good guy. Does a lot for the community of Whitman and is extremely thorough, That being said. Im part of the FB group Whitman pride, and how I saw it was that there was ZERO pictures and videos. This guy has done the same thing to Abington P.D and some how lurked over to Whitman, You would think that if something like this did really happen the first thing you'd see was a picture or a quick clip of the officers. Now there wont be any recourse for the Person that made the claims because the profile is a fake, and so much for FBs commitment for vetting fake news and Slander, Because this is basically what happened to this poor Cops, they were Slandered. just hope they enjoyed their paid vacations. Most of Whitman P.D are really stand up guys, They've kept Whitman from turning into South Brockton an I applaud them for that.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

What was the fake FB profile name?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

[email protected]


----------



## Massavefun781 (Jan 17, 2019)

Sooty said:


> What was the fake FB profile name?


Willam hardy I wanna say the name was, the fact he went through all the Trouble to report it but left out the fact, they were off duty, not in uniform an having just a pizza an beer at Venus 3 like Police arnt supposed to be human beings. Before he deleted his profile I called out his bullshit in the same thread he accused the the two cops of drinking on the job, near kids that just completed the dare camp, hell if you were dealing with close to 1500 kids for a week straight youd wanna have a drink too! He shut his mouth when I asked him what hes done for the town of Whitman or even the community in general besides stir shit up on facebook an he couldnt come back with anything.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

New legislation needed. If you blatantly misrepresent the actions of on or off duty police for personal gain or satisfaction, you will be.... (insert suitable punishment here) 

Ideas include:
-Added to a national registry of liars so you can’t hop from one town (state, county) to another and pull the same crap
-Subject to reimbursement of leave pay to the agency who employs the accused
-Forced to publicly acknowledge your dishonesty and apologize to the accused and the public whom they serve

We know none of this will ever happen. But wouldn’t it be nice!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

We have Laws in CA about false allegations against cops. Misdemeanor each time. So far...no one has been prosecuted because DAs don’t want to violate 1st Amendment rights...


----------

